# Beans Delivery Problems



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm finding I'm spending a fortune on beans guys. I buy in small amounts so I can try a variety of different flavours but the problem is that I'm being ripped off by delivery charges and often makes the beans almost double the cost. I bought a 250g bag of Original from Extract In bristol last week but the delivery charge almost doubled my purchase. I dont want to buy in bulk, for one, I wouldnt get through a large volume of beans as I'm a busy chap so I need someone who roasts great beans but doesnt charge an arm and a leg for delivery.

Thoughts?


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Might not be the ideal solution as most, if not all, dont give you a choice of beans, but why not try a subscription? I havent done loads of looking into them but found some that when signing up on a six month basis you can get a 250g bag a month for around 6.70/7 quid delivered.

Might save you a pound or two.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Are there any roasters in your area? That would be the cheapest option, aside from that, a subscription would suit best I imagine if you find a roaster that you're willing to commit to for 6months or whatever the term is.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Poona, post your rough location and someone might be able to suggest a local place where you can collect from. At least you might be able to taste their beans at a reasonable price.

I think the postage can kill enthusiasm more than bad beans

Ian


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

For sure Ian, Im in Bournemouth.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I would like to take this opportunity to apologise for any offense incurred due to previous wording in my initial post. A word was used that I shall not repeat for fear of causing further infringements; however I would like to refer the complainant to the oxford dictionary re definition point (8) where the intended use was placed. I would also like to offer this website to said person to aid their knowledge base surrounding word definition to avoid further confusion in relation to myself or other parties.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/raped?s=t

Kindest regards


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Roast your own green beans instead?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey man you're being ripped now, is that like being torn apart, lol

Try Reads coffee roasters in Sherbourne or Fast food warehouse in Gillingham, no experience of either but they sell beans. Google them.

Ian


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol yeah 'ripped' .. Mind ripped! haha.

Okay ill give a look. Tried roasting beans before, very tricky to get right.

Thanks guys for replies.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

poona said:


> Lol yeah 'ripped' .. Mind ripped! haha.
> 
> Okay ill give a look. Tried roasting beans before, very tricky to get right.
> 
> Thanks guys for replies.


Mind me asking how you roasted and what issues you had?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Used a popcorn maker. Didn't and don't wanna spend major money on roasting. I want an easy life ha. Couldn't get the beans up to temp quick enough with it. The results were decent but not nearly as good as the pro roasters.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

poona said:


> Used a popcorn maker. Didn't and don't wanna spend major money on roasting. I want an easy life ha. Couldn't get the beans up to temp quick enough with it. The results were decent but not nearly as good as the pro roasters.


Ahh, I see. Then I think I got lucky finding a gene for 100ish. It's also good to play with roasts, rather than keep to the same profile.

I also found by the time you get the beans you've already lost a few days and buying every week would be a pita.

Get as good roasts imho, at least they're certainly far fresher than roasted beans by post, sometimes a bit too fresh.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds like you have a good set up going mate. Tbh I barely have the time to using my Silvia let alone start thinking about roasting the beans for it. Ever since I moved to Bournemouth I've been busy as heck.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

poona said:


> Sounds like you have a good set up going mate. Tbh I barely have the time to using my Silvia let alone start thinking about roasting the beans for it. Ever since I moved to Bournemouth I've been busy as heck.


Only takes 20 minutes







Takes longer to warm up the izzo.

Makes both a bit impractical without time and a timer.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Why not buy four bags (or more) at a time and put three in the freezer? General consensus seems to be freezing freshly roasted beans does little to impair their flavour.


----------

